# Dictionary of karate terms



## drunken mistress (Jan 29, 2005)

Can anyone point me to a good dictionary of Japanese karate terms? I am due to take a grading soon in a new style of karate and my son who has just taken one tells me that the teacher only shouts out the names of various combinations without demonstrating them. I could be in the soup unless I learn them all quickly. In class he has always shown and we have followed. I don´t think I have remembered all the Japanese names, only some of them.


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 29, 2005)

I dont do Karate but i woudl also woudl like to know the terms


----------



## cas (Jan 30, 2005)

The same terms could mean something different in another style. Try this link found on e-budo: 
http://www.shushukan.de/archiv/Index of Karate Terms.pdf

Hope this helps,

Casper Baar


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 2, 2005)

drunken mistress said:
			
		

> Can anyone point me to a good dictionary of Japanese karate terms? I am due to take a grading soon in a new style of karate and my son who has just taken one tells me that the teacher only shouts out the names of various combinations without demonstrating them. I could be in the soup unless I learn them all quickly. In class he has always shown and we have followed. I don´t think I have remembered all the Japanese names, only some of them.


 
 Why don't you just ask the teacher for a list of the terms? Many dojo will have some sort of list of the terms they use either on paper or some other form.


----------



## Autocrat (Feb 2, 2005)

Hell, they should be following a syllabus... and you should have been supplied with a booklet or somesuch thing which contained details on conduct in the dojo, standard terms etc........ if you don't have any luck, I'll list some sites with the terms and post ours up for you as well..... the basics for punch, kick, high, middle, low, left, right, block, inside, outside, round etc... should be the same, no matter the style, (so long as it's from the same country!!!!)...
Let me know if it's needed, and I'll dig it out for you within a couple of hours!


----------



## drunken mistress (Feb 3, 2005)

They are following a syllabus but it´s in the teacher´s hands not ours. I am probably in need of extra help also as I am studying in a language that´s not my own. I´m from England but living in Spain. I speak basic but not wonderful Spanish so with following both the Spanish and the Japanese and trying to separate them it´s hard work. Any sites with basic terms would be appreciated. Most of the students are Spanish although I think one Russian guy is having problems similar to mine!


----------



## Autocrat (Feb 3, 2005)

OK, try some of this stuff.... just copy it into word or whatever, print it and see if the sensei's will check it for you!
*NOTE:- Becareful of pronunciation!  Things like AGE.... it is not the word Age in English, but the word Ag-Ay in Japanese..... etc.....

****************************************************************
1 - Ichi
2 - Ni
3 - San
4 - Shi
5 - Go
6 - Roku
7 - Shichi
8 - Hachi
9 - Ku
10 - Ju
11 - Juichi (10 plus one) 
12 - Juni (10 plus 2) 
...
19 - Juku (10 plus 9) 
20 - Niju (2 10's) 
...
29 - Nijuku (2 10's plus a 9) 
...
30 - Sanju (3 10's) 

****************************************************************

dojo martial arts school
obi belt
gi uniform
zori sandals
bo long pole
kamae fighting posture
tai sabaki body movement
koryu old
kyusho pressure points
atemi vital zones
tsuki punch
geri kick
uke block
dachi stance
rei bow in / out
gamaku use of hip
tuite nerve seizes
judo soft school or way
karate empty hand
shorin shaolin
sensei teacher
kata form

****************************************************************

heisoku dachi (ready stance) - Feet together, legs straight and relaxed.

 musubi dachi (ready stance) - Heels together, with each foot pointing outwards 45º (forming a right angle between the feet).

heiko dachi (natural stance) - Feet parallel, shoulder-width apart.

soto hachiji dachi or just hachiji dachi (natural stance) - Feet shoulder-width apart, feet both pointing outwards at 45º.

uchi hachiji dachi (natural stance) - As for soto-hachiji-dachi but feet pointing slightly inwards.

zenkutsu dachi (front stance) - Forward leg bent at the knee with 60% of weight on front leg and 40% on rear leg.  Knee of rear leg locked and extended approximately two shoulder-widths behind lead foot.  Torso erect.  Feet facing outwards at 45º.

han zenkutsu dachi (half front stance) - As for zenkutsu-dachi, but feet only one shoulder-width apart.  Weight is distributed evenly.  Front knee is bent so that toes are obscured.

sanchin dachi (tension stance) - Feet shoulder-width apart, weight distributed evenly over both legs.  Kneeds tensed and pulled inwards.  Forward foot slightly ahead of rear foot, so that back of front foot aligns with the front of the rear foot.  Toes pointed slightly inward.  Back straight and hips tensed, with pelvis pulled forwards and upwards.

gyaku zenkutsu dachi (rear defense stance) - As in zenkutsu-dachi but turned around so straight leg points forward.  Head and torso turned to face forward, leaning to the rear.

neko ashi dachi (cat stance) - Rear knee bent, with foot flat on ground, and toes facing to the outside.  Resting lightly (10%) on the front leg, approximately one shoulder-width from the rear leg.  Toes of front foot facing forwards, flat on ground with heel of foot raised.  Crouching slightly, with front leg in centre of body, bent a little at the knee.  Torso erect.

kokutsu dachi (back stance) - Rear knee bent, with foot facing to the outside.  Forward leg approximately two shoulder-widths in front of and perpendicular to rear foot (i.e. facing forwards).  70% of weight on rear leg, 30% on foward leg.

hanmi kokutsu dachi - as for kokutsu dachi, but rear leg is placed slightly to the side.  Rear foot points directly sideways with back of foot aligned with big toe of front foot.

kiba dachi or naifanchi dachi (horse stance) - Feet roughly two shoulder-widths apart, parallel, toes pointed forwards.

shiko dachi (straddle stance) - Feet spread approximately two shoulder-widths apart, toes pointed outward at 45º.  Weight distributed evenly over both legs.  Knees bent deeply and pulled back as far as possible.  Torso erect.   Lower legs/shins approximately vertical.

naname shiko dachi (diagonal straddle stance) - as for shiko dachi but at a 45º angle.

yokomuki shiko dachi (sideways straddle stance) - As for shiko-dachi, but looking directly to the side.

sesan dachi (side facing straddle stance) - Similar to yokomuki shiko dachi, but leading foot points directly forward and rear foot points directly outwards.

moto dachi - Similar to naname shiko dachi, but leading foot points directly forward and rear foot points directly outwards.

shirasagiashi dachi or sagiashi dachi (one-legged or crane stance) - Leg raised and tucked behind knee of supporting leg.  Supporting leg bent at knee and foot turned outward, weight shifted back above supporting leg.

renoji dachi (letter (Re) stance) - Feet one shoulder width apart, front leg in centre of body pointing directly forwards.  Rear leg pointing outwards 45º.   Legs relaxed and straight.

kosa dachi (crossed-leg stance) - One leg crossed over the other with both knees bent.  Front foot flat on ground.  Rear leg supported on ball of foot.  Front foot facing to outside at 45º.

bensoku dachi - similar to kosa dachi but both feet flat on ground.

naihanchi dachi - as for sanchin dachi but feet even (neither is further forward than the other).

fudo dachi or sochin dachi (free/immovable stance)

****************************************************************

Blocks (uke waza)
uke - block

barai - parry

age uke - rising block (particularly to jodan, jodan age uke)

yoko uke - side block (particularly to mid height, chudan yoko uke).  Palm up, blocking with thumb side of forearm, to the ouside.   Also called soto ude uke, soto yoko uke, and ude uke.

gedan barai - downward circular block

hiki uke - pulling/grasping block

uchi yoko uke - inside forearm block

sukui uke - scoop block

nagashi uke - sweeping block

kake uke - hook block

ko uke - wrist block, wrist bent inwards, middle finger touching thumb.   Block with end of forearm (particularly jodan ko uke). Also called koken uke.

kosa uke (cross block) - arms crossed at wrist, with backs of hands facing downwards and inwards towards each other.

shuto uke - knife hand block

shotei uke - palm heel block, particularly to gedan, also called shotei gedan barai.

tetsui uke - hammerfist block

hiza uke - knee block.  hiza uchi uke (knee block from outside to inside) and hiza soto uke (knee block from inside to outside).

osae uke - pressing block

otoshi uke - descending block, eg shotei otoshi uke (palm-heel descending block)

kuri uka - circular elbow block

sokutei osae uke - pressing block with sole of the foot.  Pressing down hard against the attacker's ankle, as in a yoko geri.

sokutei harai uke - block with the sole of the foot.  Foot swung from outside to inside.

haisoku barai - instep block.  Foot swung from inside to outside.

tora guchi - highly circular block simultaneously to both gedan and jodan, ending with a push forward (characteristic of Goju Ryu).

****************************************************************

Hand techniques
Note: zuki is often pronounced more like the word ski. -zuki techniques are punches or thrusts.  -uchi techniques are other strikes.

tzuki (-zuki) - punch

-uchi - strike

ate - joint strike

seiken zuki or choku zuki - basic punch with closed fist, striking with front two knuckles.

oi zuki - lunge punch

kizami zuki - leading punch, jab

gyaku zuki - reverse (rear) punch, delivered with twist of hips.

age zuki - rising punch

kagi zuki - hook punch

ura zuki - short punch (palm side up)

ura ken uchi - back fist strike, snapping wrist, striking with top of knuckles.

mawashi zuki - round hook punch, with top of hand facing outwards/upwards.

furi zuki - circular punch.  Delivered in large circular path with swing of hips, top of hand facing inwards.

awase zuki - U punch.  Double fist punch consisting of seiken zuki and ura zuki executed simultaneously.

heiko zuki - Parallel punch.  Double fist punch consisting of simultaneous left and right seiken zuki punch.

yama zuki (mountain punch) - Double punch as in awase zuki, but seiken zuki is higher and is delivered in a circular over-arm fashion and ura zuki is lower and rises slightly.

hiji uchi or hiji ate - elbow strike

tateken zuki - vertical fist punch.  Top of hand faces out to the side.

nukite zuki - finger thrust/spear hand. Straight hand, middle finger slightly bent so first three fingers are roughly even in length.  Thumb bent and held tightly against palm.

shuto uchi - knife-hand strike, eg shuto hasami uchi (knife-hand strike to neck).

tettsui uchi - bottom fist strike.  Closed fist, strike with bottom of fist.

shotei zuki - palm-heel thrust.  Hand is open as in nukite, wrist bent back.  Strike made with bottom of hand, as in tettsui (also called teisho zuki).

haito uchi - ridge-hand strike.  Hand held as in nukite but strike is made with inside of hand, a little below the index finger.

keiko-ken zuki - one knuckle fist.  Index finger joint protrudes slightly and is held firmly in place by thumb.

nakadaka ippon-ken zuki or just nakadaka zuki - middle knuckle punch.  Similar to keiko-ken zuki, but using second finger.   Thumb and index finger press firmly against middle finger to hold it in place.

kaiko-ken zuki - crab shell fist.  Thumb bent and pressed against   palm.  First knuckles straighted and fingers curled inwards to touch edge of plam.  Strike is made with middle bone of the fingers.

boshiken zuki - similar to seiken zuki but thumb presses firmly against the bent side of the index finger.  Thumb is used to strike.

ko uchi - bent wrist strike, similar to ura ken uchi with open hand (wrist is initially bent, but snaps out).

kote uchi - forearm strike.

zu zuki - headbutt.

****************************************************************

Foot techniques
keri (-geri) - kick

mae geri - front kick. mae geri keage is a snap front kick, and mae geri kekomi is a thrust front kick.  The strike is made with the ball of the foot (josokutei), and with the toes pulled up and back.  mae kakato geri is a kick that strikes with the heel.

kin geri - Gedan kick using kasokutei (top of foot ).

mawashi geri - roundhouse kick

ushiro geri - back thrust kick

yoko geri - side kick. yoko geri keage is a snap side kick, and yoko geri kekomi is a thrust side kick.  The strike is with sokuto, the outside edge of the foot.

kansetsu geri - stamping kick, joint kick

kake geri - hook kick

ashi barai - foot sweep.  Either a hooking sweep using the inside/instep of the foot (sokko) or a larger sweeping of the leg.

mae tobi geri - jumping front kick

yoko tobi geri - jumping side thrust kick

hiza geri or hiza ate - knee kick

tobi geri - jumping kick

tobi nidan geri - jumping double kick

ushiro tobi geri - jumping back kick

yoko tobi geri - jumping side kick

ura yoko geri - spinning side kick

ura yoko tobi geri - spinning jumping side kick

ura ushiro tobi geri - spinning jumping back kick

ura mawashi geri - spinning roudhouse kick

kakatoto oshi - heel kick/heel drop

fumikomi geri - stamping kick, strike is made by stamping inwards (the kansetsu geri is similar but towards the outside).

gyaku mawashi geri - reverse roundhouse kick. Delivered from inside to outside of body.

mikazuki geri - crescent kick (inside to outside).  Also called soto mikazuki geri.

kakato geri - inside crescent kick (outside to inside). Also called uchi mikazuki geri.

ura mikazuki tobi geri - spinning jumping crescent kick

otoshi geri - descending kick, or axe kick (also otoshi kake geri)

****************************************************************

Movements
sabaki - general term for body moving/shifting techniques

tai sabaki - body movement

te sabaki - hand movement

ashi sabaki - foot movement

suri ashi - sliding step

tsugi ashi - shuffling step

tenkai ashi - pivot

kaiten ashi - forward step pivot

tenkan ashi - pivot backstep

ayumi ashi - natural stepping/walking

yori ashi - dragging step

keri ashi - kicking foot

tenshin - moving, shifting

chakuchi - replacing

****************************************************************

Sparring
kumite - sparring

san dan gi - basic three step/three level sparring

sanbon kumite - three step sparring

ippon kumite - one step sparring (block and counter)

jiyu ippon kumite - free one step sparring, emphasis on technique

randori kumite - slow and soft free style sparring with emphasis on technique

yakusoku kumite - prearranged sparring

jiyu kumite - hard and fast controlled continuous free fighting (iri kumi in the Okinawan dialect)

go kumite - full contact sparring

sanbon shobu kumite or shiai kumite - three point competition karate

****************************************************************

Supplementary Training (hoju undo)
chishi - stone lever weight.  Flat stone or concrete weight with a straight handle (typically 3-6kg).  Originally an Okinawan tool for packing soil.

nigiri-game - gripping jar

makiwara - striking post.  A post with the striking area wrapped in rope (hence the name) or leather.

temochi-shiki makiwara - hanging striking post

ishisashi - stone padlock, with uses similar to a dumbell.

tan - barbell.  Originally the wheels of a trolley.

tou - cane or bamboo bundle

jari bako - sand-box

tetsu geta - iron clogs

kongoken - oval metal weight (invented by Chojun Miyagi, typically 30-40kg)

sashi-ishi - natural stone weights

makiage kigu - wrist roller

tetsuarei - dumbell

****************************************************************

Other terms
age - upper/rising

ashi tanren - leg conditioning

bunkai - techniques and applications of a kata

gasshuku - training camp

gyaku - reverse

hara - centre, centre of mass

hoju undo - supplementary exercises utilising aids to develop strength, stamina, speed and coordination (see above) 

honbu dojo - central dojo of an organisation/region

junbi undo - warmup and preliminary exercises

junbi owarimasu - end of warmups

kakie - a type of hand/arm exercise and associated applications used mostly for close combat.  Also for improving strength, control and muchimi.

kamae - stance and distancing as assumed for sparring

karate-do - the way of karate.  do means way or path (from the chinese tao).

karateka - a karate practioner

kata - a sequence of pre-arranged movements and techniques

ki - spirit and energy

kiai - shout given as techniques are delivered to focus energy

kihon - basics

kime - focus

ma-ai - correct distancing or timing with respect to one's partner

morote - both hands simultaneously

muchimi - heavy/sticky but still flowing (a desirable feature of many techniques)

mushin - to do something automatically or without having to think about it.

ritsurei - standing bow

seiken - normal fist (front two knuckles)

seiza - kneeling

shihan - chief/master instructor.  For IOGKF Goju Ryu this is Morio Higaonna.

shime - testing of sanchin kata

soto - outside (inside to outside)

tako ashi - gripping the floor with spread toes.

uchi - inside (outside to inside) or strike

ude tanren - forearm conditioning

zarei - sitting bow


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 3, 2005)

Here is a dictionary and pronunciation guide

http://www.kushu.com/dict.htm


----------



## drunken mistress (Feb 4, 2005)

Many thanks to everyone for their answers. I knew some basic words like counting from having visited Japan many years ago and before I started karate. I don´t know enough names of combinations and techniques though and these lists will be really useful. I shall learn what I can by tomorrow and keep the rest for future years!


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 14, 2005)

that was some good info i saw there thnks for putting the idea so i can see it too


----------

